# compound bow



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

who has one of these vintiage compound bows


----------



## speedster (Dec 14, 2007)

*Old Compound Bow*

My Allen Speedster is a 1973, bought new by a friend of mine. Your bow is a little newer, 75 or 76 I think, do not know what kind it is.


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

*allen bow*

look at the date on the magazine lower right corner!


----------



## jimineecricket (Mar 31, 2004)

those were cool bows. My dealer friend has a bunch of vintage bows like that. My dad has one of the first bear alaskan compound bows made. it was neat and shot great. IT was easy to tune. Not sure what year it was. At 60lbs is shot a 2117 at a blistering 200 fps!! I shot it for awhile 10years ago. only 30% let off . ANyone notice the 60 Cent rpice tag on the magazine.


----------

